# 15 acres with house & barns (MO Ozarks)



## Suemo (Sep 19, 2002)

15 acres 5 acres bottom land with well and electricity and 10 acres 
rolling land with 2 barns and electricity.5 acres has all field fence 
and 12ga. barbwire above and below field fence, steel posts wood corner 
posts. Also has well house and small poultry house,gardens and shade trees
10 acres has mostly 12 ga barb 5-7 strands with some field fencing , all 
steel post inline, wood corner posts. Young walnut trees that are 
beginning to bear well have been planted on the hill.
Old house on 5 acres could be used as a rent house, starter home, or 
place to live while you built your dream home on one of the 4-5 
beautiful home sites on the hill. , your choice of seclusion or showing 
off. Water is piped across road to the 10 acres and meter is there too
Wood lot available, solar and wind power a possibility
On gravel farm road 1 mile south of one highway and 1 mile east of 
another. Within 15-45 minutes to major industry yet quiet in a good 
neighborhood. Very nice neighbors that will help you or leave you alone- 
your call.
Elementary and High schools within 5 miles as is post office and grocery 
store. Big Wal-Marts 10 and 20 miles plus other very good shopping 
areas. Major cities, doctors, hospitals, commerce 45-90 minutes away. 
Local Hospitals, doctors, shopping 10-20 miles. Trout fishing at it's 
best at Roaring River is within 30 minutes drive!

Property has been appraised by a licensed Realtor (in November 2007) at 
$120,000. Willing to take offers!
Pictures and more info will be sent on request.

http://www.angelfire.com/mo3/nimbus/house.html 

Shirley Light


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Beautiful place suemo! I wish our budget would accomodate it. We're having to start much cheaper though. Love the lay and the older home 

At that price, should go quickly though. Good luck!


----------



## Ozarka (Apr 15, 2007)

"extreme sw corner of missouri...where exactly is it, like nearest town? You could say something like 4 miles e. of Southwest City, that would be helpful. You didn't mention how close it is to Wal Mart Corporate


----------



## Suemo (Sep 19, 2002)

Cassville is the county seat approximately 8-10 miles depending how you go. The mail comes from Exeter. Wheaton, 3 miles away does not have a mail route, is also the school district. Wal-mart Corp is approximately 45 minutes. Wal-mart's hanger at Peirce City is about 12 miles.
Thank you for asking. Keep the questions coming that I have not thought to "preprovide" the answers !


----------



## cesium (Jan 9, 2008)

Would you have any pictures of the inside of the house (and the other structures) that you could post?


----------



## Suemo (Sep 19, 2002)

It might be a while before I could provide pictures as the camera batteries are down and won't recharge and I will have to get new ones. I will give a detailed written veiw of the house later.
Shirley







cesium said:


> Would you have any pictures of the inside of the house (and the other structures) that you could post?


----------



## Ozarka (Apr 15, 2007)

That is pretty country around those parts. I looked for a place up around Friestatt (sp) a long time ago.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Suemo said:


> Cassville is the county seat approximately 8-10 miles depending how you go. The mail comes from Exeter. Wheaton, 3 miles away does not have a mail route, is also the school district. Wal-mart Corp is approximately 45 minutes. Wal-mart's hanger at Peirce City is about 12 miles.
> Thank you for asking. Keep the questions coming that I have not thought to "preprovide" the answers !


I can vouch for the fact that Barry County is one of the best counties to live in. There are NO BUILDING CODES! (as of this writing, that could change, you know - tomorrow!). Anyway, I live in Stone County, which is the next county over and I can tell you that if I had it to do over again, I'd be in Barry County instead.

Suemo, I know that Bob in Columbia was looking for something just like this! You might try to do a member search and PM him about it. (If anybody here talks to Bob on a regular basis, please tell him about it). I know he would be thrilled to know about it.

Donsgal


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

How many bedrooms in the house?


----------



## Quiver0f10 (Jun 17, 2003)

I sent you an email.


----------



## Suemo (Sep 19, 2002)

Here is the walk through I promised you.
As you noticed in the picture of the house ( you might want to have the url open so you can refer to to it.) the house has two front doors that open onto the porch. Plywood is against one door. The main door opens to the living room. This is the original door, not in the best shape but the etched glass is intact and the main reason why the door was never changed. It is a beautiful piece of work.
The living room is plaster painted cream with a hint of brown. The original single pane windows with added storms, grace the east and south walls. The floor through out the house is pine and the varnish is worn off in the heavily trafficked areas. There is an original door to the right just beyond the wood stove(which sits on a brick pad and has a brick wall behind it) goes to the front bedroom. Ceiling is celotex2 squares per rectangle. Behind the stove is still the evidence of the half chimney being removed
Front bedroom has plaster walls painted blue , the same double set of windows as the LR on the east and north. There is damage to the floor along the north side (work estimate of $200 to repair.)
Between the LR and the dining room is an archway made by walnut grown on the place. It was the pride and joy of the former owner..The dining room has common brown paneling on three walls , a light floral paneling on the south wall which is mostly taken up with three double pane aluminum windows. From the dining room there is a door to the second bedroom and the kitchen. Ceiling is newer single squares of celotex now has brown spots from the hail in the January storms.)
Second bedroom is common brown paneling,double set of single pane windows on north wall. These first four rooms are approx. 13x13x 9H. There is a small original door from the bedroom into the kitchen, Celotex ceiling tiles same as LR
Kitchen is galley style,plain cabinets(top and bottom) run the 16ft length of the west wall, and small cabinets (bottom only)on the east wall on either side of the range. Small double pane wooden windows on west side above double SS sink. Cabinets,windows, vinyl floor covering, circa, 1989. Walls are pale green painted plaster, cabinet topping is light green Plaster ceiling At the north end of the kitchen is the bathroom. At the south end is the enclosed back porch
Bathroom, wallpapered light green,seashell design on walls and ceiling is papered in white, vinyl covering on walls around tub and lavatory no covering on plywood floor, Stool not in use do to problems with line to septic tank floor not in good condition around stool, washer setting on additional piece of plywood which can be removed to observe the underside of the house.. Prefer sawdust toilet. Big tub steel covered with enamel under big single pane window with storm. WH closet at end of tub. electric WH. washer and dryer connections on west wall. Door is original. Access to attic
Back porch approx, 4x7 insulated painted plywood walls storm door on south and west. Concrete floor step down from kitchen, Kitchen door is wood with glass.
House was built 1906, no closets, foundation around house plus two extra foundations underneath interior room walls. Ground has been dug out under house allow very good crawl space under entire house 20 inches in front to 36 inches in back.
Cellar is worthless for it stays full of water most of the time. If there is water on the third step there is water under the house.


----------

